# ACS filing/waiting group | Dec-2016/Jan-2017



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi All,
I have created this thread for all those who have posted the ACS in last week of December and waiting for their results OR the one who are preparing the things to post it in January 2017.

We can discuss for any queries & can share our experiences for Dos/Dont's for ACS. Let's participate here.

Thanks!


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

I'm waiting for the assessment result to come. Applied for Software Engineer 261313 on December 13th.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Raghu, Whats is your application's latest status?


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi Raghu, Whats is your application's latest status?




It is at stage-4 (being assessed by the assessor)


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi Raghu, Whats is your application's latest status?


What is your currrent status ?


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Have you applied through agent or on your own?


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

DVS105 said:


> Have you applied through agent or on your own?


Applied on my own


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Raghu, I have submitted mine on 2nd Jan myself only. Just to inform you that ACS offices are closed till 9th Jan, so you can expect the update in second week of Jan.
Thanks!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

My partners results came in just four days in 23rd December. Unfortunately, there is a spelling mistake done by the ACS, they have put wrong name to her university. I emailed them since they are only coming back jan 09 I am still waiting


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi Raghu, I have submitted mine on 2nd Jan myself only. Just to inform you that ACS offices are closed till 9th Jan, so you can expect the update in second week of Jan.
> Thanks!




Looks like it, when i sent an email to the acs, i too got the same reply


----------



## durgadvis (Nov 22, 2016)

I have applied on 9th Jan and waiting currently.


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

Just checked with myimmitracker. com , one applicant who applied on 20th December has got the assessment outcome, I don't know what's going on with these ACS people. it's really frustrating to wait like this


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Raghu, Do not get frustrated. Looks like there are several applications flooded in the last 2 weeks of December. My application is even not picked up since 2 days the offices are opened. Hope for the new good morning.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

I have submitted my acs on 22nd December and still waiting. It has progressed to stage 4 on the very next day itself by it remains the same until now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_pr_seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

Applied on Dec 27th for analyst programmer assessment. Still in stage 1.


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

Finally I got the assessment reply from ACS, they said that my skill assessment isn't suitable for Software Engineer (261313) and instead suggested me to apply for a different one which is not even in the SOL . They mentioned it as 2621 and are waiting for my reply 
I was a bit confused by this whole thing, so I was wondering that someone with better knowledge would help me to determine the correct ANZSCO code for my application 

My education: Masters in IT Management/ Network Security ( Aus)
Bachelor of Computer Science( Ind)

Thanks


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I have submitted my acs on 22nd December and still waiting. It has progressed to stage 4 on the very next day itself by it remains the same until now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Got my ACS accessed this morning. Leaving the Christmas shutdown from Dec 23rd to Jan 09th, this is an awesome turnaround time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

I applied for my partner on 5th Jan, still its in the 1st stage.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi raghuchowdaryt,
Though I am not an expert, however I can suggest that you can first check your subjects against the these codes 2613 or 263111 (N/W Engg) or 261112. Because it is a basic criteria for education compatibility. Then evaluate/assess the duties which you mentioned in your letters matches to which code. This way you can finalize your code for the evaluation. Hope it helps you. Let me knwo for further query, I will try to resolve as much as i can. Thanks!


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

I have applied on 30th Dec...Still in stage 1


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

applied 30 dec. still stage 1


----------



## sree030289 (Jul 11, 2016)

Same here applied on 28 dec, still in 1st stage :<


----------



## ankurgentle16 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied on 19th December and received positive assessment today.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Applied ACS for Software Engineer on 3rd Jan 2017, still in Stage 1


----------



## GAGZ010 (Aug 19, 2016)

Applied on 10th Jan, Application in 1st stage


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

applied on 30 Dec 2016

moved to Stage 2 on 16 Jan 2017


----------



## aussie_pr_seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

progressed to stage 2.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone applied on or after 2nd Jan 2017 have any further progress (greater than stage 1) on his/her application?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Raghu,
Its quite common for ACS to reject if they don't find the ICT Content matching from your studies to applied ANZCO. 
You can take the syllabus copy and mark them against the ICT Content to claim the 65% + commonalities between the code and education. 

All the best !

P. S. - Don't get frustrated. Keep Calm and You will succeed.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Finally I got the assessment reply from ACS, they said that my skill assessment isn't suitable for Software Engineer (261313) and instead suggested me to apply for a different one which is not even in the SOL . They mentioned it as 2621 and are waiting for my reply
> I was a bit confused by this whole thing, so I was wondering that someone with better knowledge would help me to determine the correct ANZSCO code for my application
> 
> My education: Masters in IT Management/ Network Security ( Aus)
> ...



Raghu,
Its quite common for ACS to reject if they don't find the ICT Content matching from your studies to applied ANZCO. 
You can take the syllabus copy and mark them against the ICT Content to claim the 65% + commonalities between the code and education. 

All the best !

P. S. - Don't get frustrated. Keep Calm and You will succeed.


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Raghu,
> 
> Its quite common for ACS to reject if they don't find the ICT Content matching from your studies to applied ANZCO.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your support shrinivas, my masters content is like a mixed fruit juice ,I would like to get some information regarding overseas experience.
I had 2.3 years of IT experience (part time) during my Bachelors (CSE) so i was wondering if I can use this for getting assessment for Software Engineer ( not claiming any points) and get a positive result and one more thing I have completed Professional year , so am i eligible to claim points for my PY even though iam applying for my bachelors assessment 

Thanks in advance


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

baashaa said:


> I have applied on 30th Dec...Still in stage 1


Stage 2


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Thanks for your support shrinivas, my masters content is like a mixed fruit juice ,I would like to get some information regarding overseas experience.
> I had 2.3 years of IT experience (part time) during my Bachelors (CSE) so i was wondering if I can use this for getting assessment for Software Engineer ( not claiming any points) and get a positive result and one more thing I have completed Professional year , so am i eligible to claim points for my PY even though iam applying for my bachelors assessment
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you have bachelors only in CSE, why are you even claiming Maters? 
You can very well claim your ACS points only with Bachelors. 

Usually IT Experience (part time) is not considered.


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> If you have bachelors only in CSE, why are you even claiming Maters?
> 
> You can very well claim your ACS points only with Bachelors.
> 
> ...




Hi Shrinivas thanks for replying back, I thought it would be more convenient if I explain my case clearly 
so here is my case 

I have completed Bachelors (CSE) from india 
2008-2010 and completed Masters ( IT Management/Network Security) 2015
Completed Professional Year 2016
Misguided by someone and Without having proper knowledge I have applied for acs assessment for software engineer which is in SOL, but unfortunately it wasn't successful because of inadequate subjects and instead i got a recommendation from ACS to apply for a different occupation( System admin) which is not in SOL, so i approached a migration agent and explained him about my case, he said that my part time learning experience (jr sowftware engineer 20hours/week/ paid) during my bachelors will be used for assessment as a software engineer , so it's clear till now 
but my doubt is am i eligible for PY 5 points as i have completed it but i don't have enough subjects in masters degree for software engineer. 

I appreciate your support.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Hi Shrinivas thanks for replying back, I thought it would be more convenient if I explain my case clearly
> so here is my case
> 
> I have completed Bachelors (CSE) from india
> ...


2 cases

1.) You cant claim points for work experience during bachelor degree, as they will accept work ex AFTER end date of bachelors degree
2.) If they have assessed your Masters to be suitable for Sys admin, then I'm afraid nothing can be done unless you do a self assessment and check for 65% relevance, and then prepare a case, explain the subjects. Seniors can add here.


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

ACS-SE-Submitted 31st dec 2016-Stage 1


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

baashaa said:


> Stage 2


Moved to Stage 4 today.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Applied on 5th Jan for spouse.. still in Stage 1


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

baashaa said:


> Moved to Stage 4 today.


when you applied?


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied on 22nd Dec, Still In stage 4 (With assessor). Eagerly waiting for update.

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS applied: 22/12/2016
ACS Result : xxxxxxxx


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

Green786 said:


> when you applied?


On 30\Dec


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 22nd Dec, Still In stage 4 (With assessor). Eagerly waiting for update.
> 
> ...


You should receive it this week hopefully.


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

baashaa said:


> You should receive it this week hopefully.


Hopefully :fingerscrossed: 

You might also receive some update this week.


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Progressed to Stage 2. Applied on 3rd Jan. Software engineer


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am quite new to this forum. I am planning to apply for ACS in the month of Jan. I have few queries which I would like to post here,

1) May I know if all the education certificates needs to be attested and then scanned ?

2) If it needs to be attested, who all can do it ?

3) Is a business card mandatory for statutory declaration ? 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi,
> I am quite new to this forum. I am planning to apply for ACS in the month of Jan. I have few queries which I would like to post here,
> 
> 1) May I know if all the education certificates needs to be attested and then scanned ?
> ...


1. Yes first attested/notarized then scanned.
2. Any public notary in your area. Google is your friend in this case. 
3. No, for statutory business card doesn't hold any significance. However, as per ACS guidelines:
"All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
•Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates"


Go through ACS official application checklist document thoroughly in detail and it will answer all your queries.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below

1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
2) Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
3) Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors, faults in an applications, programming language with established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
4) Planning, design, and implementation of complete websites.
5) Responsible for design site, structure and daily maintenance of a website.

Currently I am holding ACS as ICT BA (26111). Now I am looking to change as either Software engineer or analyst programmer so please guide me whether above skill sets will strong enough to get either one. Please everyone respond on this. Thank you.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kindly include more information on the Operation system, programming language, testing tools which may add more reference to Software Engineer or Analyst Programmer.
More importantly I suppose even your ug/pg subjects matters a lot while changing the ACS


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

baashaa said:


> on 30\dec


thanks


----------



## aussie_pr_seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

Just received my positive assessment from ACS! Still a long way to go, but super excited. Currently preparing for ielts, which is in about 3 weeks. 

ANZCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Work Experience: 8 years 6 months - 2 years = 6 years & 6 months
Education: Bachelors in Computer Science


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

aussie_pr_seeker said:


> Just received my positive assessment from ACS! Still a long way to go, but super excited. Currently preparing for ielts, which is in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Work Experience: 8 years 6 months - 2 years = 6 years & 6 months
> Education: Bachelors in Computer Science


 how long does it taken for you ACS and I am looking to change my assessment these are my roles and responsibilities please guide me whether I would get it or not. I can't change those roles and responsibilities because I already submitted that reference letter to ACS and got +ve skills assessment ICT BA 26111. I did Masters in Information systems and Bachelors in computer science and engineering.
Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below

1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
2) Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
3) Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors, faults in an applications, programming language with established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
4) Planning, design, and implementation of complete websites.
5) Responsible for design site, structure and daily maintenance of a website.

Currently I am holding ACS as ICT BA (26111). Now I am looking to change as either Software engineer or analyst programmer so please guide me whether above skill sets will strong enough to get either one. Please everyone respond on this. Thank you.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

aussie_pr_seeker said:


> Just received my positive assessment from ACS! Still a long way to go, but super excited. Currently preparing for ielts, which is in about 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!! All the best for future endeavours!! 
Dear expats (would be soon)!! I have applied for ACS (263111) on 7th January 2017 and its in stage 1. Applicants with similar timelines are requested to update their current stages.

Best regards, 
Praviin


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have applied on 7th Jan for BA and am still in stage 1. 

I had created a separate forum for "ACS Processing timelines Jan 2017".

ACS Processing timelines Jan 2017


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> I have applied on 7th Jan for BA and am still in stage 1.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

naveen1224 said:


> Applied on 5th Jan for spouse.. still in Stage 1



Moved to 4th stage today. Just wondering how much time it will take from 4th stage to get the final result.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Naveen, its just matter of another 3 days for your assessment mail!! Best regards, Praviin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

ACS-SE-Applied 31stdec 2016-stage-4 on 18 Jan17-Approved and declare outcome on 19th Jan 17


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

ACS-SE-Applied 31stdec 2016-stage-4 on 18 Jan17-Approved and declare outcome on 19th Jan 17.
thanks everyone for support.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

aussie_pr_seeker said:


> Just received my positive assessment from ACS! Still a long way to go, but super excited. Currently preparing for ielts, which is in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Work Experience: 8 years 6 months - 2 years = 6 years & 6 months
> Education: Bachelors in Computer Science


Great. All the best. I will also be applying for ACS in another 2 weeks. My profile is quite similar to yours. Analyst Programmer with Bachelors in Computer Science Engineering.

Can you share more information on the Roles and Responsibilities.


Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

Green786 said:


> ACS-SE-Applied 31stdec 2016-stage-4 on 18 Jan17-Approved and declare outcome on 19th Jan 17.
> thanks everyone for support.


Congrats, did you receive the letter already?


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Filed my ACS -263111 on 28th Dec, still awaiting for results.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone did ACS reassessment due to previous one expiry? Do we need to upload new docs if still work in same company and position?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

how much time does ACS takes to assess your application


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

daussie said:


> Anyone did ACS reassessment due to previous one expiry? Do we need to upload new docs if still work in same company and position?


I did, if you have same roles & responsibilities then no need to submit any new doc. I had to submit because my company relocated, shifted in new place, so just updated address letter. 

I applied at 9th of Jan and TODAY I have been allocated with Assessor.


----------



## viprohit (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello Folks,

I am looking for an advice with right professional ANZSCO category.

I noticed 263113 - Network Analyst and 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer has 100% similar employment duties except 
the introduction part of job role 

263113 - Network Analyst

Researches and analyses network architecture, and recommends policies and strategies for designing, planning and coordinating an
organisation's network such as the total system environment and architecture. May also perform operational tasks such as 
monitoring system performance, software and hardware upgrades, backups, support and network maintenance.


263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration management 
and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating systems and configurations,
and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems.

Question-

1. I have been with designations like Pre sales consultant/solution architect/Network architect roles , so seek opinions/advice here?

2. Second i noticed 263111 to be a part of SOL and 263113 to be part of CSOL, Does this means 263111 has a higher preference?

3. Is applying under 189 independent with "Skills assessment " application type is correct category. temporary graduate/Post graduate
study i noticed require an Australian degree.


Please advice ..


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

viprohit said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Rohit,

If you are able to manage an experience letter from your previous and current employer based on job descriptions of 263111, that would be best.

263111 appears on SOL which means that you won't be confined to work in a particular Australian state and can work and live across the country and also NZ.

I would also suggest that you can consult an Australian migration agent who can assess your case perhaps free of cost and let you know if you are perfect for the suggested job codes. You may later choose to go with or without agent's help...

Praviin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

I submitted my ACS on Dec 29, 2016. I got the result today. They considered my experience after December 2008. Can anyone let me know i will get for my experience.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> I submitted my ACS on Dec 29, 2016. I got the result today. They considered my experience after December 2008. Can anyone let me know i will get for my experience.




Hi,

Your experience till you file your EOI is considered so I guess 8 years is what you would get points for. (15 Points)

Experts are requested to comment/confirm.

Praviin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sree030289 (Jul 11, 2016)

I filed ACS on 28th DEC , still in 4th stage


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> how much time does ACS takes to assess your application


Around 3 weeks...


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Got my ACS results today. Will be filing EOI soon.


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 22nd Dec, Still In stage 4 (With assessor). Eagerly waiting for update.
> 
> ...




Got my ACS result this morning!!(Deducted 2 years from 9.4 years of total work experiecne)

Thanks and Good luck to all.

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 22/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 
EOI : xxxxxxx (65 Points)
Invitation : xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations to all who received ACS results!! All the best for next stages.
Praviin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

I have received my ACS results today however they have mentioned the below line:

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/07 - 03/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: ABC Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 10/14 - 01/17 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Lead Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: PQR Limited
Country: INDIA

Can anyone guide me what to do now as they have not asked me for any additional documentation? Is there a way to ask our query to them as my whole experience is killed and am awarded with almost ZERO points.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

baruazone said:


> I have received my ACS results today however they have mentioned the below line:
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 07/07 - 03/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> ...




Hi Baruazone,

Sorry to hear that. Can you let us know your qualification and total experience? 
Praviin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

baruazone said:


> I have received my ACS results today however they have mentioned the below line:
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 07/07 - 03/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> ...


May I know your roles and responsibilities, which you mentioned in the document.So that we would get rough idea.


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,

I applied in early December 2016, before Christmas they asked for more supporting documents. Submitted on 4th Jan 2017, +ACS (System Administrator) received on 13 Jan 2017. They didn't include/count any work experience before my Masters degree. 

Now planning for next step.

Regards,


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Here are the details:
Qualifications: B.E. comp science - this is assessed as major in computing
Experience: 9.5 years since 2007
Company1: july2007-march2010 (Title: Analyst programmer) -- marked as - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
company2: march2010-jan2011 (Title: Associate consultant)
company3: jan2011-oct2014 (Title: Senior specialist)
company4: Oct2014-current (Title: Lead Software Engineer) --- Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
I have provided company letter head for company 2 & 3 and statuary declaration for company 1 & 4 with the experience letter for company 1 & payslips for company 4.

Also one thing that they have mentioned that after march2012 your experience is considered BUT as they have not considered my current experience of company 4, they have put me in a situation where I cannot get any points. I am even not sure whether I would be getting 15 points for my education or not.

I am a bit stranged that if there are not enough documents then why they have not asked me in stage 3. my application was moved from stage1 to stage4 and results published in 2 days.


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Here are the details:
> Qualifications: B.E. comp science - this is assessed as major in computing
> Experience: 9.5 years since 2007
> Company1: july2007-march2010 (Title: Analyst programmer) -- marked as - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> ...



Same issue with me they didn't count anything before my Masters degree, due to that only 7 years are calculated. If I request them to count from my BSIT than points will be same 10 for Education and 15 for work. If I leave it as it, they calculated 15 for education and 10 for Work. 

One more thing I too submit statuary declarations but they reject them saying only work experiences on company letterhead with dates start/end and job responsibilities will be accepted. Statuary declarations have no value now 

Right now my points coming as follow

age 25 
Masters 15
Work	10 (due to they deduct all my past experiences) 
S/S 10 (state sponsorship) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey, does anyone has applied the review application with ACS? if any experience, please share.


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

Is it possible for you to share the your ref letters, you can remove your details etc, I need to the format of notarized doc so that I don't miss anything.

Also, are statutory declartions not valid now? Someone said so in this thread only, couple of posts later than your post.

Can you please confirm

Thanks,
jkss



ashwanes said:


> Got my ACS result this morning!!(Deducted 2 years from 9.4 years of total work experiecne)
> 
> Thanks and Good luck to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

baashaa said:


> Congrats, did you receive the letter already?


yes on 19th jan


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hey, does anyone has applied the review application with ACS? if any experience, please share.


I had, issue was resolve after about 55 emails and 30 calls. I applied for system analyst before but 3 times they reject it without informing the actual issue so the 55th angry emails and last phone call was same than the Operation Director give me hint (he was not keen to give out any information) that change it to System Admin and submit it again. 

Done that within in a week I received the positive assessment. 

Unfortunately I was not able to continue after that due to family issues.

But recently I reapplied and got it positive within few weeks.

Now preparing for next step.

Thanks


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

raheelqureshi said:


> I had, issue was resolve after about 55 emails and 30 calls. I applied for system analyst before but 3 times they reject it without informing the actual issue so the 55th angry emails and last phone call was same than the Operation Director *give me hint (he was not keen to give out any information) that change it to System Admin and submit it again.
> 
> Done that within in a week I received the positive assessment.
> 
> ...



*gave


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

jkss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible for you to share the your ref letters, you can remove your details etc, I need to the format of notarized doc so that I don't miss anything.
> 
> ...



I have submitted statutory declarations from my colleagues not reference letters from company. That worked for me.

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS applied: 22/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017
EOI Applied : 19/01/2017 - 65 Points
Invitation : xxxxxxxx


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

In an another thread you mentioned they are not accepting statutory declarations now and rejected your applications, here you are saying you got the positive response, please confirm.

decl


raheelqureshi said:


> I had, issue was resolve after about 55 emails and 30 calls. I applied for system analyst before but 3 times they reject it without informing the actual issue so the 55th angry emails and last phone call was same than the Operation Director give me hint (he was not keen to give out any information) that change it to System Admin and submit it again.
> 
> Done that within in a week I received the positive assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, I have to do the same. If it was on company letter head I would not need it in notarized format.

That's why I asked if you could provide the notarized format?

Thanks,
jkss



ashwanes said:


> I have submitted statutory declarations from my colleagues not reference letters from company. That worked for me.
> 
> PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

raheelqureshi said:


> Same issue with me they didn't count anything before my Masters degree, due to that only 7 years are calculated. If I request them to count from my BSIT than points will be same 10 for Education and 15 for work. If I leave it as it, they calculated 15 for education and 10 for Work.
> 
> One more thing I too submit statuary declarations but they reject them saying only work experiences on company letterhead with dates start/end and job responsibilities will be accepted. Statuary declarations have no value now
> 
> ...




Who wrote your declaration yourself OR colleague with whom you worked in the same organization. Also, was it notarized and have Before me stamp on it.


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

raheelqureshi said:


> I had, issue was resolve after about 55 emails and 30 calls. I applied for system analyst before but 3 times they reject it without informing the actual issue so the 55th angry emails and last phone call was same than the Operation Director give me hint (he was not keen to give out any information) that change it to System Admin and submit it again.
> 
> Done that within in a week I received the positive assessment.
> 
> ...






jkss said:


> In an another thread you mentioned they are not accepting statutory declarations now and rejected your applications, here you are saying you got the positive response, please confirm.
> 
> decl






Brother read again what I said here  

*"Unfortunately I was not able to continue after that due to family issues.

But recently I reapplied and got it positive within few weeks."
*

They accepted S.D. before but not this time. 

I hope that will clear it.


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

ashwanes said:


> Who wrote your declaration yourself OR colleague with whom you worked in the same organization. Also, was it notarized and have Before me stamp on it.



My immediate bosses and office colleagues (same organizations) and one by myself mentioning all attached documents and their details. 

I think it's depends on case officer. I also heard that for some people they accept them and for some (including me) they reject them. 

Last time I applied for ACS was in 2011/12


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

jkss said:


> Yes, I have to do the same. If it was on company letter head I would not need it in notarized format.
> 
> That's why I asked if you could provide the notarized format?
> 
> ...



Give me your email address. I will send you.


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

raheelqureshi said:


> My immediate bosses and office colleagues (same organizations) and one by myself mentioning all attached documents and their details.
> 
> I think it's depends on case officer. I also heard that for some people they accept them and for some (including me) they reject them.
> 
> Last time I applied for ACS was in 2011/12



Strange, but the statutory declaration (with supporting documents) is still mentioned in the ACS guidelines.

Do any other in this group have submitted statutory declaration and not accepted by ACS.

Seek for expert advice.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

I had used notarized declaration from my senior colleague and it worked.


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

Sent you a private message, please check.


ashwanes said:


> Give me your email address. I will send you.


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

ashwanes said:


> Strange, but the statutory declaration (with supporting documents) is still mentioned in the ACS guidelines.
> 
> Do any other in this group have submitted statutory declaration and not accepted by ACS.
> 
> Seek for expert advice.


Yes an immigration agent doing my case now. Last time I done it by myself in 2011/12. 

I don't have time to do it by myself this time so I hired an immigration agent. He keeps all followups etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

*ACS skill assessment stage 3*

Hi guys,
I had applied for ACS skill assessment.
I just checked my application status today. Its on stage 3 which means i need to upload additional documents. The email received from ACS says 

" Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience - Must be on company letterhead or in the format of a statutory declaration"

But I have already uploaded it in my application earlier and my reference letter includes everything that was needed like :
Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Description of Duties Performed , Full time , Country, 
on Company Letterhead and signed by the authority.

Please help me out what should i do ?


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had applied for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> ...




Hi Mandy, were all your documents certified true copies or notarised as desired by acs?


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes they were all notarised/attested true copies as desired by ACS


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys,
> I had applied for ACS skill assessment.
> I just checked my application status today. Its on stage 3 which means i need to upload additional documents. The email received from ACS says
> 
> ...


Hello,

In your company letters following information mentioned as they asked?

"Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Description of Duties Performed , Full time , Country"

Make sure all letters must have that information, if mentioned than email them back and ask which experience they think not sufficient.

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Smrutimaya said:


> Got my ACS results today. Will be filing EOI soon.


When had you applied for ACS and under what category?
I've applied for S/w engg on 16th Jan. Still in Stage 1.

Thanks


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Smrutimaya said:
> 
> 
> > Got my ACS results today. Will be filing EOI soon.
> ...


I applied on 28th Dec..Code -263111. They usually take 2-3 weeks..So it's early for you.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Application submitted on 7th January 2017 , now in stage 4. ( with assessor)


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

raheelqureshi said:


> Hello,
> 
> In your company letters following information mentioned as they asked?
> 
> ...


Hi Raheel,
If ACS has not accepted your SD for past managers, then how did you managed it? Had you provided the stuff on company letterhead? Please suggest as in my case they have not assessed the SDs and discarded the experience.
Thx


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Got ACS-positive results today, ACS Filed on 3rd Jan 2017


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

ashvi said:


> Got ACS-positive results today, ACS Filed on 3rd Jan 2017


Congrats


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

i applied ACS on 7th Jan, got a mail today asking for more documents.. Submitted the same today..

Have my fingers crossed


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

How many years of exp you had and how much they deducted?



ashvi said:


> Got ACS-positive results today, ACS Filed on 3rd Jan 2017


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

What additional documents did they ask for?
and what all you had submitted initially?



hannibalthegr8 said:


> i applied ACS on 7th Jan, got a mail today asking for more documents.. Submitted the same today..
> 
> Have my fingers crossed


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

jkss said:


> How many years of exp you had and how much they deducted?


2 Years were deducted


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi Raheel,
> 
> If ACS has not accepted your SD for past managers, then how did you managed it? Had you provided the stuff on company letterhead? Please suggest as in my case they have not assessed the SDs and discarded the experience.
> 
> Thx




Hi,
May I know if you had included words like sworn before me or witnessed. Sorry, I am just trying to figure out what could be the cause of such rejections.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi,
> May I know if you had included words like sworn before me or witnessed. Sorry, I am just trying to figure out what could be the cause of such rejections.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I had used the word "witnessed by". Yet they have not accepted.


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> It is at stage-4 (being assessed by the assessor)


Hi Raghu, Did you get any update on ACS?


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hi Raheel,
> If ACS has not accepted your SD for past managers, then how did you managed it? Had you provided the stuff on company letterhead? Please suggest as in my case they have not assessed the SDs and discarded the experience.
> Thx


Hello,

I asked all companies to issues me experience letters as per ACS, I attached the ACS sample format to email and requested them to provide me accordingly. 

Now you will ask "why you didn't submit that before" (I know someone that will ask that..) anyway the answer is, because I was still working at that company they said we will only provide you experience letter once you will resign, maybe that was their policy to keep track of their staff, maybe! So I kindly asked my manager to write SD for me with permission from HR. And one of the company closed their business due to Internet bubble burst, but I was still in contact with my line manager and one of the HR guy, they provided me SD too (they do mentioned that company was closed and provide appropriate details for ACS).

I hope that will clear any confusion...

Thanks


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

Just submitted application today!


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

All the best mate..


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## mikrami (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Gang,

I applied for my ACS on December 25, 2016.
Received positive ACS results on January 16, 2017. (They did not accept my Indian experience with SD, upon seeking clarification they mentioned I need to provide additional supporting documents like payslips and service certificate) 
Gave my IELTS test yesterday. Awaiting results. Need band 8 to qualify for 189. (writing test did not go so well so have planned to take up PTE as soon as I have my IELTS results)
I will turn 33yrs by March so need to apply for EOI on an urgent note.
Will keep you posted.
Wish me luck!


----------



## mikrami (Jul 9, 2014)

raheelqureshi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I asked all companies to issues me experience letters as per ACS, I attached the ACS sample format to email and requested them to provide me accordingly.
> 
> ...


Hi Raheel,

Did you apply for reassessment or were asked to submit the documents to the assessor over email before you got the results?


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

mikrami said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I applied for my ACS on December 25, 2016.
> Received positive ACS results on January 16, 2017. (They did not accept my Indian experience with SD, upon seeking clarification they mentioned I need to provide additional supporting documents like payslips and service certificate)
> ...




All the best mate!! You will do well..


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Had filed for ACS on 16th Jan under 261313
Moved to Stage 4. 
The file is with Jade Skills. Does anyone has experience with her assessment style?
Thanks


----------



## aussie_pr_seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

It took me 3 weeks to get assessed including the holidays. Some of your roles definitely meet the criteria for an analyst programmer. You can get more information about it on page 11 of this pdf. I hope it helps. 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf



vsb546 said:


> how long does it taken for you ACS and I am looking to change my assessment these are my roles and responsibilities please guide me whether I would get it or not. I can't change those roles and responsibilities because I already submitted that reference letter to ACS and got +ve skills assessment ICT BA 26111. I did Masters in Information systems and Bachelors in computer science and engineering.
> Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below
> 
> 1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
> ...


----------



## aussie_pr_seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

You can use page 11 of this document for roles and responsibilities for an analyst programmer. Responsibilities don't have to match exactly, but most of your responsibilities have to be similar to the ones mentioned on the list. 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf





pradeepon4u said:


> Great. All the best. I will also be applying for ACS in another 2 weeks. My profile is quite similar to yours. Analyst Programmer with Bachelors in Computer Science Engineering.
> 
> Can you share more information on the Roles and Responsibilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## SP118 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello Srinivas,

How you know who is the assessment officer of your ACS application?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Had filed for ACS on 16th Jan under 261313
> Moved to Stage 4.
> The file is with Jade Skills. Does anyone has experience with her assessment style?
> Thanks


Hi Shrinivas, My file was with same officer only. Have you added any SD or affidavit for your experiences? in my case, the SDs were not asssesed and were given reason of not enough information. I am not sure what was not included. Let me know for any further queries.

Thanks!


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi folks, any assessments received today? Please mention application date too..


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

mikrami said:


> Hi Raheel,
> 
> Did you apply for reassessment or were asked to submit the documents to the assessor over email before you got the results?



Hello,

They asked over email to submit documents as per their pattern before the +ve ACS. 

Regards,

Raheel


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

aki07 said:


> Hi Raghu, Did you get any update on ACS?




I'm planning to apply for reassessment as i didn't get the desired result.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

mikrami said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I applied for my ACS on December 25, 2016.
> Received positive ACS results on January 16, 2017. (They did not accept my Indian experience with SD, upon seeking clarification they mentioned I need to provide additional supporting documents like payslips and service certificate)
> ...


Hi Mikrami,

May I know what supporting documents you had previously provided along with the SD ?
Did they approach you via email before giving the assessment ?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> I'm planning to apply for reassessment as i didn't get the desired result.


Hi Raghu, I am also planning for the same. in mine, they didn't accepted the SDs. what were your pain points?
Thx


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi Raghu, I am also planning for the same. in mine, they didn't accepted the SDs. what were your pain points?
> 
> Thx



My profile : 
ACS professional year 
Masters in IT Management/ Network Security from Australia
Bachelors in Computer Sciences from India 

I applied for Software Engineer(which is i SOL) but instead i got a suggestion to apply for System admin(CSOL) which I felt is a bit difficult choice for me , one of my friends applied for the same with same academic qualifications and got positive outcome, I feel these days only god knows what these ACS people have in their minds


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below
> 
> 1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
> 2) Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
> ...


Hi ,

If you already have a positive ACS as ICT BA, why do you want to change it to Software Engineer or Analyst Programmer ? Am i missing something.


----------



## gupta.sreenath (Jan 23, 2017)

*Age at the time of applying ACS*

Hello Team,

I am new to this forum, just wanted to know small info regarding age, I have applied ACS at the time i was 31, i am still trying hard to crack PTE and everytime i am getting 64 overall score, is the age considered as 31 or it will be modified to the current age when i apply for EOI.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Raheel,

Is it possible to share the reference letter with me as I have to prepare mine now and give it to my manager for signature.

I have already taken PTE and got the desired result.

Thanks.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Smrutimaya,

Is it possible to share the reference letter with me as I will be applying for the same ANZSCO as yours and need some points to refer.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Mine has moved to Stage 4 (With Assessor). I submitted mine on 17th Jan.

Thanks!


----------



## gupta.sreenath (Jan 23, 2017)

Total how many stages will be there.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

raheelqureshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in early December 2016, before Christmas they asked for more supporting documents. Submitted on 4th Jan 2017, +ACS (System Administrator) received on 13 Jan 2017. They didn't include/count any work experience before my Masters degree.
> 
> ...


Dear Raheel Bhai,

Please share with me the reference letter as I am in the middle of making it and I am not getting enough point to write.

Kindly help on this.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

gupta.sreenath said:


> Total how many stages will be there.


There are five stages.

Thanks!


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

Currently planning to apply for 'ICT BA' assessment from ACS and need advice on my ACS assessment. Also,all my education and experience is in India.

Age: 33 yrs
BE (Mechanical) - April 2005 passout
Company A - Project Engineer -- July 2005 to May 2008

MBA (Marketing) -- May 2008 to April 2010 (2 years Full time)
Company B - Business Analyst -- June 2010 to Oct 2015
Company C - Associate Consultant -- Nov 2015 to Till Date

1) I have Experience letters with Job responsibilities for companies A,B,C on Company letter Head 
-- Will the Experience letter only document suffice for 3 companies ?
-- Also do i need to attest these 3 documents from Notary?

2) My job responsibilities in Experience letter from Company B as 'Business Analyst' has in total 8 points and only 4 points are related to job duties as prescribed in 'ANZSCO' duties. But i read that 65% of Experience letter points should match with 'ANZSCO' duties. 
-- Will ACS consider as my remaining 4 points in Exp letter points to 'Core ICT units'?


3) Since my graduation is in Mechanical engg and Masters in Marketing, however currently applying for 'ICT BA' role
-- Is Designation on Exp letter considered or only the Job responsibilities on it is considered?
-- How many years of Experience will be considered by ACS post deduction based on these factors?
-- Should i get my Education Certificates Attested by Notary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gupta.sreenath (Jan 23, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> There are five stages.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you.


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hi Raheel,
> 
> Is it possible to share the reference letter with me as I have to prepare mine now and give it to my manager for signature.
> 
> ...


Hello Mohsin, 

I sent you pvt. msg. please check and reply.

Thanks


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Dear Raheel Bhai,
> 
> Please share with me the reference letter as I am in the middle of making it and I am not getting enough point to write.
> 
> Kindly help on this.


Hello Mohsin, 

I sent you pvt. msg. please check and reply.

Thanks


----------



## raheelqureshi (Jan 15, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently planning to apply for 'ICT BA' assessment from ACS and need advice on my ACS assessment. Also,all my education and experience is in India.
> 
> ...


Hello,

One thing I can share with my experience with ACS, they counted my work experience starting after my last degree/qualification, so if they will calculate your MBA degree than it will be from 2010 onward. For me, my masters degree finished at 2009 so they calculated work experience after that. They also mentioned this on letter that any work experience calculation will be after 2009 December for immigration purpose. They wipe-out all my past experience (2002-2009)  

Thanks


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hi Smrutimaya,
> 
> Is it possible to share the reference letter with me as I will be applying for the same ANZSCO as yours and need some points to refer.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Hi,

I may not able to share the letter, but I used ACS format and used my own tools/softwares on the roles. Basically I tweaked the ACS format as per job's responsibilities.

Use at least 12-15 roles for each employment.

Thanks,


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

raghavcv said:


> Hi ,
> 
> If you already have a positive ACS as ICT BA, why do you want to change it to Software Engineer or Analyst Programmer ? Am i missing something.



Where Anzso Code 2613 with 65 points have only one month backlog (189) and it has more than 2000 occupation ceilings where as BA 26111 has 5 months backlog and it has only 400 occupation ceilings. Mine EOI date for BA is 2/12/2015 it is bit hard to expect this year so I would like to go with 2613. what do you guys suggest am I thinking correctly??????.


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Where Anzso Code 2613 with 65 points have only one month backlog (189) and it has more than 2000 occupation ceilings where as BA 26111 has 5 months backlog and it has only 400 occupation ceilings. Mine EOI date for BA is 2/12/2015 it is bit hard to expect this year so I would like to go with 2613. what do you guys suggest am I thinking correctly??????.


Hi Sai,

Thanks for your response and have few questions for my understanding purposes only. 

Assuming that you apply thru 'Code 2613' and get PR

* Do Australian recruiters consider your '2613' as job position even though you possess BA 26111 skills ? Any pros or cons with this process?
* Does it affect your future job opportunities in Australia with 'Code 2613' or it does not matter post getting PR as you will be recruited based on Experience letter and interview performance irrespective of 'Code 2613' being on your PR?


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

baashaa said:


> On 30\Dec


Received my +ve assessment today for 263111.. 4 years deducts even though my qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in computing. Still got 3years.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

raghavcv said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Thanks for your response and have few questions for my understanding purposes only.
> 
> ...


Employers or recruiters never ask for ACS certificate until unless you specified and shows to them, otherwise doesn't require at all. ACS skills Assessment only for immigration purpose majorly.


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently planning to apply for 'ICT BA' assessment from ACS and need advice on my ACS assessment. Also,all my education and experience is in India.
> 
> ...


It is better not to show them your MBA degree, because they do not consider MBA related to ICT unless you have done MBA in IT. Show only your Btech and all the work experience as BA if possible.They might deduct 4 to 6 years based on the subjects in graduation.


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys,

I have launched EOI on OCT but now my ACS has been expired. I will be applying again to get my experience validated. Once getting the result, updating the EOI, will the EOI submission be modified or it will be same OCT?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

vinuodh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have launched EOI on OCT but now my ACS has been expired. I will be applying again to get my experience validated. Once getting the result, updating the EOI, will the EOI submission be modified or it will be same OCT?


anything which makes your points update, the EOI date would get AFFECTED.


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

superwoman said:


> It is better not to show them your MBA degree, because they do not consider MBA related to ICT unless you have done MBA in IT. Show only your Btech and all the work experience as BA if possible.They might deduct 4 to 6 years based on the subjects in graduation.


Thanks SuperWoman for your response as it would clear many of queries.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

baruazone said:


> Hi Shrinivas, My file was with same officer only. Have you added any SD or affidavit for your experiences? in my case, the SDs were not asssesed and were given reason of not enough information. I am not sure what was not included. Let me know for any further queries.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
I have provided Reference letters only. 
Just that I've a Bachelors of Computers Application and have applied for 261313. 
So not sure whether it will be considered as Major and only 2 yrs deducted or otherwise. 

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

SP118 said:


> Hello Srinivas,
> 
> How you know who is the assessment officer of your ACS application?


Received an email from her mentioning the status of the application.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

gupta.sreenath said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I am new to this forum, just wanted to know small info regarding age, I have applied ACS at the time i was 31, i am still trying hard to crack PTE and everytime i am getting 64 overall score, is the age considered as 31 or it will be modified to the current age when i apply for EOI.


Age is considered from the date you receive an ITA after EOI.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

baashaa said:


> Received my +ve assessment today for 263111.. 4 years deducts even though my qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in computing. Still got 3years.


What degree do you have? 
Thanks


----------



## punitsolanki (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello Everyone, 

ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017 
ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017 

I am getting 60 points in total including my PTE, If I file the EOI how many months would it take to get an invitation...


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> baashaa said:
> 
> 
> > Received my +ve assessment today for 263111.. 4 years deducts even though my qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in computing. Still got 3years.
> ...


Post Graduate Diploma in IT form Sikkim Manipal University - India. Been compared to AQF Graduate Diploma ( level 8).


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I got experience letters from my employers (1 previous and 1 current). The current employer has writter 'For skills assessment purpose' instead of 'to whom it may concern' on the reference letter. Apart from it, it is according to the format and details job role and time very thoroughly. Would it be an issue?


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

punitsolanki said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017
> ...



Well, I submitted on 12 night, safely we can say it was 13 Jan.
Still on stage 4!

Anyone on or after 13 Jan who has received assessment result yet?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

punitsolanki said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017
> ...


Hi Punit,
congrats on achieving the eligibility for filing the EOI, however, with 60 points it would take some more time to get the invitation as the queue is getting filled with 65+ pointers.
you can try for getting 5 more points to get it early.
Thanks!


----------



## gsingh91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Is below ACS docs checklist correct or anything missing and do all of them needs to be notary attested along with true copy stamp ?

1. education docs
2. first company experience letter and 2 payslips
3. second company experience letter and 2 payslips
4. current company offer letter and 2 payslips
5 passport copy


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

gsingh91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is below ACS docs checklist correct or anything missing and do all of them needs to be notary attested along with true copy stamp ?
> 
> ...



They won't accept the company experience letters if they are not in their format. You can refer this link for more info: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

They have clearly mentioned in the above document that, they will not be able to verify offer letters as well.

If you can't get the reference letters in company letterhead, you have to get the Statutory declaration from a senior colleague. Even this is needed for the current company as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

Why do they need pay slips?


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

baruazone said:


> anything which makes your points update, the EOI date would get AFFECTED.


I dont think my points will change. Only thing is that ACS will be valid one as the existing one is expired.
So in this case, EOI submission will still be the same?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Received ACS +ve today (deducted 2yrs)

Date applied - 16th Jan
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)

Planning to apply for EOI now. 

Thanks for all the support and help.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Got positive assessment today, applied 9th Jan 2017


----------



## gsingh91 (Jul 21, 2014)

rinoshkk said:


> They won't accept the company experience letters if they are not in their format. You can refer this link for more info: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> They have clearly mentioned in the above document that, they will not be able to verify offer letters as well.
> 
> ...



Yes, i have SD attested from Notary as well. Forgot to add in the check list. So it will be as below.

1. education docs
2 SD attested from notary
3. first company experience letter and 2 payslips
4. second company experience letter and 2 payslips
5. current company offer letter and 2 payslips
6. passport copy


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Got positive assessment today, applied 9th Jan 2017


Whats the job code?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Got positive assessment today, applied 9th Jan 2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

phattu_tota said:


> whats the job code?


261312


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rinoshkk said:


> Congratulations!!



Thanks buddy


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

gsingh91 said:


> Yes, i have SD attested from Notary as well. Forgot to add in the check list. So it will be as below.
> 
> 1. education docs
> 2 SD attested from notary
> ...


offer letters are not required.you can leave offer letters and submit rest


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> 261312


Thanks, and many congrats...now its just following the guidelines! ATB


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Congratulations to All for their positive assessments. Get set & go for next step...


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Received ACS +ve today (deducted 2yrs)
> 
> Date applied - 16th Jan
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


Hi Srinivas,

Please let me know your specialization is graduation. I just want to understand how many years would be deducted for electronics branch.

Am planning to apply ACS for ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer). And my qualification is B.Tech in Electronics.

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

aki07 said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> 
> Please let me know your specialization is graduation. I just want to understand how many years would be deducted for electronics branch.
> 
> ...


For electronics engineer applying in 2613, 4 years are normally deducted.


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

baruazone said:


> For electronics engineer applying in 2613, 4 years are normally deducted.


hoo ok. Thank you


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

baruazone said:


> For electronics engineer applying in 2613, 4 years are normally deducted.


How many years would be deducted if applying for ICT BA and B.Tech is Electronics communication?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

superwoman said:


> How many years would be deducted if applying for ICT BA and B.Tech is Electronics communication?


Sorry superwoman, I am only sure for Btech ECE applying in 2613 as one of my friend has got 2 years deducted. I am not sure about ICT BA. One thing i can say that, if B.Tech ECE is looking for getting his degree equivalent to "major in computing" 4 years would be deducted for sure. Let me know for more queries.
Thanks!


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Sorry superwoman, I am only sure for Btech ECE applying in 2613 as one of my friend has got 2 years deducted. I am not sure about ICT BA. One thing i can say that, if B.Tech ECE is looking for getting his degree equivalent to "major in computing" 4 years would be deducted for sure. Let me know for more queries.
> Thanks!


thanks


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi guys

Mine was stage 4 till Friday. Now back to Stage 2 I guess.
The arrow still shows stage 4, but the status shows "in progress", which is stage 2

well well well !

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Mine was stage 4 till Friday. Now back to Stage 2 I guess.
> The arrow still shows stage 4, but the status shows "in progress", which is stage 2
> ...


I got my results today and it is positive. They have not considered 3 years and 6 months of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. So I got lucky enough to get 15 points for skilled work experience.

Thanks for all your support and wishes for all those who are waiting for their results!!

Thanks!


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> I got my results today and it is positive. They have not considered 3 years and 6 months of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. So I got lucky enough to get 15 points for skilled work experience.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wishes for all those who are waiting for their results!!
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats Rino..


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi All, anyone having experience of ACS review/appeal process? Please let me know.


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> I got my results today and it is positive. They have not considered 3 years and 6 months of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. So I got lucky enough to get 15 points for skilled work experience.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wishes for all those who are waiting for their results!!
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats Rino..
What is your qualification and stream? Just want to cross check with mine


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

baruazone said:


> Hi All, anyone having experience of ACS review/appeal process? Please let me know.


I have. I applied on 9th jan and got positive on 27th jan.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> I got my results today and it is positive. They have not considered 3 years and 6 months of my total experience of 11 years and 6 months. So I got lucky enough to get 15 points for skilled work experience.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wishes for all those who are waiting for their results!!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, when did you applied for ACS, mine application in stage since last Thursday so I am curios to something.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> I have. I applied on 9th jan and got positive on 27th jan.


Hi Mandy, This is Barua from Expat forum. So you went through the ACS review or appeal process? Can you please elaborate your scenario?
Mine is that they have not counted my experience from 2 companies where I have provided the SDs for those. This has put me in gaining Zero points of my experience.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

aki07 said:


> Congrats Rino..
> What is your qualification and stream? Just want to cross check with mine


B.Tech in Computer Science from Mahatma Gandhi University.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi, when did you applied for ACS, mine application in stage since last Thursday so I am curios to something.


It's there on my signature. Anyway, I have applied on 17th Jan 2017.

Thanks!


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> Hi, when did you applied for ACS, mine application in stage since last Thursday so I am curios to something.


Mine is in stage 4 too since last tuesday. Hoping to receive results by tomorrow


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Mine is in stage 4 too since last tuesday. Hoping to receive results by tomorrow


have you received your assessment or any changes in status mine still lying on 4th stage let me know if anything happened your side.Thanks.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> have you received your assessment or any changes in status mine still lying on 4th stage let me know if anything happened your side.Thanks.


Hi all,

I have received my ACS assessment today, the result was positive. It was a long wait (applied on 7th Jan) but finally it came. 

Yippee

Hannibal


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> have you received your assessment or any changes in status mine still lying on 4th stage let me know if anything happened your side.Thanks.


Yes, received positive assessment today in the morning.

What's your status, When did you apply


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Yes, received positive assessment today in the morning.
> 
> What's your status, When did you apply


still status shows same in stage 4 i was applied on 18th jan/2017 for analyst programmer and whats your occupation and code.Thanks.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> still status shows same in stage 4 i was applied on 18th jan/2017 for analyst programmer and whats your occupation and code.Thanks.


I was assessed as a software engineer for the 261313.


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Need help .


I am about to apply ACS in 10days...
In 2013 i have applied ACS under system administrator occupation(262113) which is not expired. Now i am planning to apply as system analyst (261112). Should i link my new application with the old one or can i apply as fresh application without linking. My agent says that i can apply as fresh/new application without linking to old one. How ever i didnot fint any docs/threads which validates their statement. What are the chances of getting +ve response from ACS with new code.


Thanks
Durga


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

My previous ACS (applied in 2013) is expired


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Yes, received positive assessment today in the morning.
> 
> What's your status, When did you apply


Congratulations hannibalthegr8 and desiaussie!!:rockon:

Thanks!


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Got +ve assessment today...

Thanks everyone, especially KeeDa for all your help. Let's get this one going now...


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and this is my first post. 

I have submitted my ACS application on 20th January for 261313 (Software Engineer) and waiting for result :fingerscrossed:

Here is my point calculation:
*Age : 30 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 Points (Total Exp 8.6 years - 4 years for B.Tech in ECE)
PTE: 10 Points
----------------------
Total : 60 points*

I want to claim my wife's point also and here is the scenario:

*English : IELTS 6 overall (L-6, S-6, R-6,W-6)
Preferred / Applicable ANZSCO Code - 261312
Education: B.Tech in ECE
Total Work Experience : 6 Years (September 2008 - September 2014)*

My wife is not working for more than last two years (till date). While going through some other post in this forum, once I have seen that to claim partner's point - _"partner has been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement."_

So, my query is as my wife is not working for more than last 24 months, can I claim this 5 point. Thanks in advance for all your replies and advises.


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS assessment today, the result was positive. It was a long wait (applied on 7th Jan) but finally it came.
> 
> ...


Congrats! can you tell me, if ACS contacted your references via phone/email to verify your experience?


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

sobisw said:


> Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and this is my first post.
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 20th January for 261313 (Software Engineer) and waiting for result :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hi Sobisw, 
I am also planning to apply for ACS in a couple of weeks. Also planning to claim 5 points for my spouse, but I have not come across this point that spouse has to assess her ACS at least before 24 months since her resignation.

Can you share any link if available.

Regards,
Pradeep

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Sobisw,
> I am also planning to apply for ACS in a couple of weeks. Also planning to claim 5 points for my spouse, but I have not come across this point that spouse has to assess her ACS at least before 24 months since her resignation.
> 
> Can you share any link if available.
> ...


Hi Pradeep

I got the information from this forum. Here is the link:

Getting Extra Points for "Partner Skill Qualifications" - Page 4 -> Check comment #38 (Sorry, I am unable to post URL as I don't have required 5 posts)

And let me know if you come to know about any constrain like this.

Thanks,
Sourav


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Sourav,

I am not able to trace the forum you shared. Do me a favour by dropping a comment on that forum which will help me trace it from your profile.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> Need help .
> 
> 
> I am about to apply ACS in 10days...
> ...



My previous ACS is expired (applied in 2013). Can some one answer my above query...


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

Got Positive today for my husband


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone..
On some of my documents my last name is present, while its not present on others like Passport.
Will uploading an affidavit be enough while submitting application for ACS


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> My previous ACS is expired (applied in 2013). Can some one answer my above query...


If it is expired, then you can apply fresh.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ozbound2k said:


> Hello Everyone..
> On some of my documents my last name is present, while its not present on others like Passport.
> Will uploading an affidavit be enough while submitting application for ACS


Yes please. 
An affidavit is required by an authorised notary. Also please mention 'sworn in' or 'witnessed by' (usually lawyers know these terminologies). 

There has to be connection string between your applied name vs certificates and experience letters.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Sourav,
> 
> I am not able to trace the forum you shared. Do me a favour by dropping a comment on that forum which will help me trace it from your profile.
> 
> ...


Partner skills
Five points can also be claimed for those where the primary applicant’s partner satisfies the
threshold criteria for a visa.
To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
• be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
• not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
• be less than 50 years old at the time of application
• nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the
relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
• have competent English
• have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ra-points-partner-skill-qualifications-4.html


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Partner skills
> Five points can also be claimed for those where the primary applicant’s partner satisfies the
> threshold criteria for a visa.
> To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
> ...


Hi Shrinivas,

Can you confirm on the last point as I am not able to find any official links which says the spouse shall be working in the last 24 months.

Regards,
Pradeep

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

karthkri said:


> Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Karthkri..Your processing has been super quick.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> pradeepon4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sourav,
> ...


Hi Srinivas

Thanks for your reply. I am not able to find any official link which support the last points. From the forum you mentioned, the last point what I get is partner need to work for atleast 4 years ( as she is from ECE and job code is 2613) within last 10 years. The reference post in the thread is from year 2013. Is something changed in between. I heard that previously it was there for 190 but not presently available in the rule. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks
Sourav


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

karthkri said:


> Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations ..... I also got my ACS positive yesterday ( 2nd Feb). I was applied on 20th January, 2017.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Yes please.
> An affidavit is required by an authorised notary. Also please mention 'sworn in' or 'witnessed by' (usually lawyers know these terminologies).
> 
> There has to be connection string between your applied name vs certificates and experience letters.


Thanks much


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

sobisw said:


> Congratulations ..... I also got my ACS positive yesterday ( 2nd Feb). I was applied on 20th January, 2017.




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sobisw said:


> Hi Srinivas
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am not able to find any official link which support the last points. From the forum you mentioned, the last point what I get is partner need to work for atleast 4 years ( as she is from ECE and job code is 2613) within last 10 years. The reference post in the thread is from year 2013. Is something changed in between. I heard that previously it was there for 190 but not presently available in the rule. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes Sourav,
The skillselect page doesn't mention anything specifically about condition mentioned in the forum. 

Here is what is mentioned on the official page. 
_Partner skills
Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
was under 50 years of age; and
had at least Competent English; and
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).
You will not be eligible for these points if your partner is or becomes an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen while this claim is being assessed. _


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> sobisw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Srinivas
> ...


Thank you


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

sobisw said:


> Hi Srinivas
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am not able to find any official link which support the last points. From the forum you mentioned, the last point what I get is partner need to work for atleast 4 years ( as she is from ECE and job code is 2613) within last 10 years. The reference post in the thread is from year 2013. Is something changed in between. I heard that previously it was there for 190 but not presently available in the rule. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Need info on last point, as my wife worked 4 yrs but from more than 2 years she was not working, still can I claim my partner points?

Please assist.

Rgds
Rajesh.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> If it is expired, then you can apply fresh.



Thank You Shrinivas..


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

*ACS by agent*

Hello folks,
I have to lodge ACS .Now agent says to get an organisation chart as mandatory for skill assessment.But in ACS guidelines it clearly mentioned that it considers only certified copies of reference letters and education certificates. Is it manadatory to get organisation chart from employer? is it because lodging by agent has more checkpoints?
Hoping for a reply.
Thanks n regards,
Sidharth.
PTE L-81,W-83,R-74,S-81


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

siddhu7 said:


> Hello folks,
> I have to lodge ACS .Now agent says to get an organisation chart as mandatory for skill assessment.But in ACS guidelines it clearly mentioned that it considers only certified copies of reference letters and education certificates. Is it manadatory to get organisation chart from employer? is it because lodging by agent has more checkpoints?
> Hoping for a reply.
> Thanks n regards,
> ...


Are you submitting the reference letter or SDs. The organisation chart is not that much mandatory in case of reference letters. People just attach it with the SDs but not a mandatory stuff.


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have certified passport, reference letters and education certificates.That's all.It shouldn't be a problem without organisation chart as it is not certified anyways right.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

siddhu7 said:


> I have certified reference letters and education certificates.That's all.It shouldn't be a problem without organisation as it is not certified anyways right.


Hey Siddhu, Are the reference letters also contains your job responsibilities? If yes, then there is no need to add any other stuff.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

siddhu7 said:


> I have certified passport, reference letters and education certificates.That's all.It shouldn't be a problem without organisation chart as it is not certified anyways right.


If its company letter head, org chart not reqd.... i submitted only the following


- Company 1 ref letter
- Company 2 ref letter
- Passport
- Edu degree
- Edu marksheet


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> If its company letter head, org chart not reqd.... i submitted only the following
> 
> 
> - Company 1 ref letter
> ...



Hi,

I have arranged reference letters from all of my companies(3) with my job duties. I did Bsc statistics and then MCA. I do not have my BSC degree but I have all the marksheets. Would that be fine.


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Loverj24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have arranged reference letters from all of my companies(3) with my job duties. I did Bsc statistics and then MCA. I do not have my BSC degree but I have all the marksheets. Would that be fine.


Also all the reference letters are in pdf format. Should i get them printed and get them notarized or should i upload the originals i received from the HR.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Loverj24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have arranged reference letters from all of my companies(3) with my job duties. I did Bsc statistics and then MCA. I do not have my BSC degree but I have all the marksheets. Would that be fine.


If you are getting Bsc degree assessed, you need the degree.
If only MCA, then you dont need B sc degree now but surely need it in later stages


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Loverj24 said:


> Also all the reference letters are in pdf format. Should i get them printed and get them notarized or should i upload the originals i received from the HR.


notarised. Always be safe


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> If you are getting Bsc degree assessed, you need the degree.
> If only MCA, then you dont need B sc degree now but surely need it in later stages


Thanks for your reply. So this means i should give information only about my Latest educational qualitfication ie.e MCA. I am applying for ICT business Analyst 261111


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Loverj24 said:


> Thanks for your reply. So this means i should give information only about my Latest educational qualitfication ie.e MCA. I am applying for ICT business Analyst 261111


I didnt say that. This is something you need to take a call. Depending on the ICT content you have in your degree(s)

If its B.sc and MCA....it should be MCA only I would say.


----------



## ethanbandhu (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted all my documents to my immigration consultant for ACS and hopefully it should be submitted within this week. I am applying for Visa Sub-Class 189 with 261111 - Business Analyst from India and would request you to share the next steps from here. I hear many suggestions from many people stating that i should start working on other things as it takes too much time.

Would need some help from you'all here for suggested next steps. What i have in mind is to start preparing from PTE-A test from here on as it would be required from hereon. 

What do you guys suggest?

Regards
EB


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

I received my positive assessment today from ACS. I have total experience of 10.5 yrs (Jul 2006 - Jan 2017) at the time of filing my ACS. They have considered my experience from Jan 2009 after deducting suitability of 2.5 years and now that leaves me with exact 8 years skilled employment. *My worry is how much points i will be getting for this 10 or 15 *.

As per the points system below is the summary of skilled employment:
In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) - 5 points
In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 points
In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years) - 15 points


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

desisingh said:


> I received my positive assessment today from ACS. I have total experience of 10.5 yrs (Jul 2006 - Jan 2017) at the time of filing my ACS. They have considered my experience from Jan 2009 after deducting suitability of 2.5 years and now that leaves me with exact 8 years skilled employment. *My worry is how much points i will be getting for this 10 or 15 *.
> 
> As per the points system below is the summary of skilled employment:
> In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) - 5 points
> ...


When did you apply for your assessment?


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> When did you apply for your assessment?


21 Jan 2017


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

desisingh said:


> I received my positive assessment today from ACS. I have total experience of 10.5 yrs (Jul 2006 - Jan 2017) at the time of filing my ACS. They have considered my experience from Jan 2009 after deducting suitability of 2.5 years and now that leaves me with exact 8 years skilled employment. *My worry is how much points i will be getting for this 10 or 15 *.
> 
> As per the points system below is the summary of skilled employment:
> In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) - 5 points
> ...


Hello

You need not worry about that, when you will put in the dates in EOI, it will automatically calculate

Anyway your experience/points will increase with time if its a touch and go situation

And yes, its only 2 years deduction and not 2.5 Anyway your experience was counted from Jan 2007 and not 2006 (last 10 years)


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

Phattu_tota said:


> Hello
> 
> You need not worry about that, when you will put in the dates in EOI, it will automatically calculate
> 
> ...


Well, the only worry is that I will have extra pressure to score more in PTE if its 10 points. Just wanted to get off that burden 

So what's your take 10 or 15?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Guys, Submitted my aapplication today morning 8th Feb 2017. Fingers crossed for the results...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::rofl::


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I applied on 19th Jan, nothing heard from them as of today.

Any idea how long they will take?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> I applied on 19th Jan, nothing heard from them as of today.
> 
> Any idea how long they will take?


Hi Khan, what's the current status/stage of your application? Haven't you received any email for CO allocation?


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All, My first company, I have only joining, service certificate (In company format) and experience letter except this we don't have any salary slip, bank statement and form 16 of this company because I was getting salary in Cash.

Is it worth to try for RnR letter from this company. It will be helpful for getting 15 point if this experience will be considered by ACS. Please advice.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

rpalni said:


> Hi All, My first company, I have only joining, service certificate (In company format) and experience letter except this we don't have any salary slip, bank statement and form 16 of this company because I was getting salary in Cash.
> 
> Is it worth to try for RnR letter from this company. It will be helpful for getting 15 point if this experience will be considered by ACS. Please advice.


Hi rpalni, from the perspective of ACS, you can claim the experience with your R&R and the service letter. However, during later stages, your F-16 can be asked.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hi Khan, what's the current status/stage of your application? Haven't you received any email for CO allocation?


I applied through a consultant, all he told me the application is at stage 4.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> I applied through a consultant, all he told me the application is at stage 4.


okay. Your result should come in 2-3 working days max. All d best..!


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

baruazone said:


> okay. Your result should come in 2-3 working days max. All d best..!


Thank you baruazone. I will update as soon as I get it.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

desisingh said:


> Well, the only worry is that I will have extra pressure to score more in PTE if its 10 points. Just wanted to get off that burden
> 
> So what's your take 10 or 15?


That's exactly what I'm trying to tell you...Submit EOI, you will then know the points in front of you, then if need be, go for PTE again. You dont have to be 100% sure and then submit EOI...there's no harm - worst case if its 10 points, let that EOI remain in there and go for PTE again.


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Confused!!! ACS Process.*

Hey Guys,

I am little bit confused about this process. I have BSc in Software Engineering & MSc (15 points), IELTS 7.0 (10 points), Age 29 (30 points) and i have more than three years (3 years and 2 months) of Business Analyst work experience (I am i not getting any points for three years of work experience?) 

I have consulted a MARA agent he is telling that since i have only 55 points it is faster for us to apply via 489 with NSW (Then we will get additional 10 points for TR which will lead to 65) and 190 as well with NSW again (Then we will get additional 5 points which will lead to 60) is this correct? With TR what's the possibility of applying for PR? If this is the process how long it will take? Cos my agent told that with 190 since i have only 60 points it will take so much of time, but 489 is quick but only TR. In 489 visa if the state (NSW) not gonna sponsor me what will happen?What are my chances? 

I have all my documents (Academic & Professional). I can provide all my company documents (payslips, bank statements, employee letter, appointment letter with signatures in letter heads) but if they call my company it will be an issue for me. My agent is telling for me to submit an affidavit so it won't come in a letter head. Will they call and check? If they check what kind of questions they will ask? I like to submit all my evidence. 

Please help me to clarify!!!!! I am very confused. Hope to hear from you all soon. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Here are the details:
> Qualifications: B.E. comp science - this is assessed as major in computing
> Experience: 9.5 years since 2007
> Company1: july2007-march2010 (Title: Analyst programmer) -- marked as - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> ...



SO THAT MEANS THEY DON'T CONSIDER AN AFFIDAVIT AS AN EVIDENCE ANYMORE? eep:


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Acs 2017*

Hey Guys,

I am little bit confused about this. I have BSc in Software Engineering & MSc (15 points), IELTS 7.0 (10 points), Age 29 (30 points) and i have more than three years (3 years and 2 months) of work experience. My JD consists of both BA & SE job tasks. Since my Qualification is in Software Engineering it is better for me to apply under Software Engineer right? Which ANZSCO is more safe in this? 

My MSc is in Project Management (Not ICT Major) shall i hide it in my application? Because MSc i did it very recently and i will be getting same points as my BSc. 

I have consulted a MARA agent he is telling that since i have only 55 points it is faster for us to apply via 489 (Then we will get additional 10 points for TR which will lead to 65) and 190 as well with state again (Then we will get additional 5 points which will lead to 60) is this correct? With TR what's the possibility of applying for PR? If this is the process how long it will take? Cos my agent told that with 190 since i have only 60 points it will take so much of time, but 489 is quick but only TR. In 489 visa if the state not gonna sponsor me what will happen?What are my chances? 

Shall i wait till July to apply? 

I have all my documents (Academic & Professional). I can provide all my company documents (payslips, bank statements, employee letter, appointment letter with signatures in letter heads) but if they call my company it will be an issue for me. My agent is telling for me to submit an affidavit so it won't come in a letter head. Will they call and check? If they check what kind of questions they will ask? I like to submit all my evidence. 

Please help me to clarify!!!!! I am very confused. Hope to hear from you all soon. 

Cheers guys.
[/FONT]






baruazone said:


> Hi All,
> I have created this thread for all those who have posted the ACS in last week of December and waiting for their results OR the one who are preparing the things to post it in January 2017.
> 
> We can discuss for any queries & can share our experiences for Dos/Dont's for ACS. Let's participate here.
> ...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone have idea of current assessment request processing time for computer science.


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Congrats *

Congrats mate :d




raheelqureshi said:


> i had, issue was resolve after about 55 emails and 30 calls. I applied for system analyst before but 3 times they reject it without informing the actual issue so the 55th angry emails and last phone call was same than the operation director give me hint (he was not keen to give out any information) that change it to system admin and submit it again.
> 
> Done that within in a week i received the positive assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone received a positive assessment from ACS with the Statuary Declarations/Affidavit validated. I am looking out for a SD/Affidavit format which is successfully validated by ACS in near past (may be in 2017 only). My SDs were not counted and the experience became nill.

I appreciate if anyone can forward me latest validated SD format on my email : <*SNIP*> - *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Unfortunately I received negative assessment from ACS on desired ANZSCO code and received recommendation which I did not want to go for.

I had replied ACS that I wish to go for review application with different code other than recommendation.

Now my application stage is changed to Stage 3 to Stage 4 again for last 2-3 days. 

By when I shall expect final outcome so that I can submit review with new code?

Regards
KG


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

kg189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Unfortunately I received negative assessment from ACS on desired ANZSCO code and received recommendation which I did not want to go for.
> 
> ...


What was your major and 

DId you submit Statutory declarations for experience ?


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

I applied for Software Engineer initially and ACS recommended for ICT Support Engineer that I don't want. 

I am planning to submit review app for Computer Network and System Engineer. 

Since assessment in stage 4 after my response; I can't do anything now.

Yes I submitted SD with additional evidence and they did not question anything on documents. 

Please guide.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

kg189 said:


> I applied for Software Engineer initially and ACS recommended for ICT Support Engineer that I don't want.
> 
> I am planning to submit review app for Computer Network and System Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi kg189, Can you please share the format of your SD. I am not able to get a proper one and got one SD non-assessed in my application.
Thanks!


----------



## timreeves (Jan 4, 2017)

How much time does it take for ACS to declare results usually.


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

@baruazone

Did you notarize your SD


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

ansmirza said:


> @baruazone
> 
> Did you notarize your SD


Yes they were notarised too along with one witness as my former colleague.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone received a positive assessment from ACS with the Statuary Declarations/Affidavit validated. I am looking out for a SD/Affidavit format which is successfully validated by ACS in near past (may be in 2017 only). My SDs were not counted and the experience became nill.
> 
> I appreciate if anyone can forward me latest validated SD format to me.[/COLOR][/B]



Can anyone please reply to this thread? 
My dear friends who have received a positive ACS in month of January 2017 with their respective Statuary Declarations validated successfully, I need your help..


One more query, Did you used any witness in the declaration if yes, what was his designtaion? I mean to say was he a friend/colleague of yours OR any gazetted officer?

Please help me out....


----------



## gattu007 (Feb 16, 2017)

my acs application got filed 02/17. Lets see what happens.


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

*Any guidance on this?*



kg189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Unfortunately I received negative assessment from ACS on desired ANZSCO code and received recommendation which I did not want to go for.
> 
> ...


Any Guidance on this? Please help.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Can anyone please reply to this thread?
> My dear friends who have received a positive ACS in month of January 2017 with their respective Statuary Declarations validated successfully, I need your help..
> 
> 
> ...


I have got my ACS positive. Let me see if I can give a copy of SD I have used. Give me some time.

Thanks,
Rinosh


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> I have got my ACS positive. Let me see if I can give a copy of SD I have used. Give me some time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rinosh


Thanks Rino, Will be eagerly waiting for your message. You can send me a private message.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

kg189 said:


> Any Guidance on this? Please help.


Hi Kg189, You should get the final result email in 3-4 working days max. Once you are done with this application. You can go & fetch your application and log the review case with your comments. Let me know for further queries.

Thanks!


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I have got my ACS positive. Let me see if I can give a copy of SD I have used. Give me some time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rinosh


Hi Rinoshkk,

That will be really helpful, if you can send me copy of your SD as well..

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> I have got my ACS positive. Let me see if I can give a copy of SD I have used. Give me some time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rinosh


Hi Rinoshkk,
Can you send me a copy of this SD as well

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Rinoshkk,
> Can you send me a copy of this SD as well
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ...


For all of you who are looking for SD format:

Thanks!
-Rosh


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> For all of you who are looking for SD format:
> 
> Thanks!
> -Rosh


Thanks Rinoshkk..


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need help on the below query:

I am an IT guy having 2 years of work experience.
I have got 20 points in PTE (82+ in all sections).
Age is 25 years , so 30 points.
B.E in computer science. 15 points.
total have 65 points.
Do I need to have 3 years minimum work experience to apply for 189 under software developer category ? anzcode 261313.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

sudeshRego said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help on the below query:
> 
> ...


Hi Sudesh, First of all you should reveal the trick to get 79+ in PTE exam.. .. 

Hey, you can go ahead and file the eoi if have done with ACS. Also for acs, it is not mandatory that you should have experience more than 3 years.

Let me know for any further queries.


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hi Sudesh, First of all you should reveal the trick to get 79+ in PTE exam.. ..
> 
> Hey, you can go ahead and file the eoi if have done with ACS. Also for acs, it is not mandatory that you should have experience more than 3 years.
> 
> Let me know for any further queries.



Hello Baruazone,

Surely ! i studied hard for it. 3 months  got 90 in speaking.
also hotshot24.com is an awesome website to learn. its hard thou.

I had called a consultancy. she told me i need at-least 3 years work exp . strange!

Thank you so much


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hi Sudesh, First of all you should reveal the trick to get 79+ in PTE exam.. ..
> 
> Hey, you can go ahead and file the eoi if have done with ACS. Also for acs, it is not mandatory that you should have experience more than 3 years.
> 
> Let me know for any further queries.


Hello baruazone,

Sorry to ask you again.

if i have 65 points , and zero work experience . i can go ahead with acs and 189 visa right ?

Thanks


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

I have applied today (21st Feb) for ACS assessment for software engg profile. 

When should I expect ACS assessment result as per current trend ?

Thanks !!


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

sudeshRego said:


> Hello Baruazone,
> 
> Surely ! i studied hard for it. 3 months  got 90 in speaking.
> also hotshot24.com is an awesome website to learn. its hard thou.
> ...


Hey Sudesh, I appreciate your dedication. Congrats for your hard earned excellent score. You can go ahead with your ACS. he (consultant) might have told you three years so that you can get some points for experience. You can file ACS. if showing experience in ACS, they used to deduct 2 years of overall to claim the points. but in your case, you only need to get your degree validated.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied today (21st Feb) for ACS assessment for software engg profile.
> 
> ...


2-3 weeks on average.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

I received positive acs assessment, but in the assessment letter, they put my name in wrong order, given name in place of last name and last name in place of given name. Has anyone faced this kind of situation earlier. If yes, what is the way out


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> I received positive acs assessment, but in the assessment letter, they put my name in wrong order, given name in place of last name and last name in place of given name. Has anyone faced this kind of situation earlier. If yes, what is the way out


Hi desi, you can just ask the CO your queries. Thanks!


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,<br />
I had applied for my ACS on 14 Feb and today the status has got changed to In Progress (Stage 4).<br />
I have few questions here,<br />
1) Does In Progress mean the Assessor has assessed and is ready to share the ACS ?<br />
2) Will I get an email once the CO has been assigned for validation of my ACS, coz in my case I am yet to receive any email.<br />
3) Will there be any update regarding the movement of Stage from 4 to 4b (as seen the comments shared in forums)<br />
4) How is the ACS report shared ? Via email or from portal ?<br />
<br />
261311: Analyst Programmer<br />
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83<br />
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69<br />
14/02/2016: ACS Applied

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Pradeep, you will get the result through email only. sometimes in-b/w emails are not received BUT the final one will be sent to your email once your case is finalised.




pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,<br />
> I had applied for my ACS on 14 Feb and today the status has got changed to In Progress (Stage 4).<br />
> I have few questions here,<br />
> 1) Does In Progress mean the Assessor has assessed and is ready to share the ACS ?<br />
> ...


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi Sourav,
> 
> I am not able to trace the forum you shared. Do me a favour by dropping a comment on that forum which will help me trace it from your profile.
> 
> ...


Hi Pradeep

JFYI, I have done my spouse skill assessment (ACS) and it is positive. The scenario is as below:

Total Experience : 6 years (2008-2014) 
Not Working Since: October 2014
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Same as mine)
Education: B.Tech in ECE (4 years from experience is deducted)

You can also go ahead with ACS, hopefully you will be getting positive. Best of luck.

Thanks,
Sourav


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

sobisw said:


> Hi Pradeep
> 
> JFYI, I have done my spouse skill assessment (ACS) and it is positive. The scenario is as below:
> 
> ...


Hi Sourav,
Thanks a lot for sharing the information. I had just applied for my spouse ACS this morning. This message definitely gives me the confidence. 
Thanks,
Pradeep

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2016: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2016: ACS Applied (Spouse)


----------



## email6633 (Jan 29, 2017)

I posted it in another group... Reposting it here since it is related to credential evaluation....


Guys, I have a question. Can anyone please help? 
I was trying to get the ACS done for my spouse. She is having 3 years of IT experience, but her educational background is ECE. So ACS will deduct 4 years of experience for her. 

My question is that, in this case, will I be able to get 5 points for the partner skill?


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

email6633 said:


> I posted it in another group... Reposting it here since it is related to credential evaluation....
> 
> 
> Guys, I have a question. Can anyone please help?
> ...


I think 4 years is minimum requirement for ECE people to get positive feedback. Both me and my wife are from ECE and they have deducted 4 years. Experts can give you more details about it.


----------



## AV0209 (Feb 22, 2017)

*ACS - I do not want to show my MBA , since i am planning for 261313 as SE*

Hi All,

Please bear with me on this urgent post-

Following is my timeline for qualification and work ex-

BTech IT (2008-2012)
Software Engineer (Jan 2013- Apr 2015) ~ 27 months
MBA (Apr 2015- Mar 2016) ~ 12 months
Consultant ( Apr 16- Jan 17)

Not working as of now. I have 65 points without any work ex points.

Now my concern is-

I wont be showing my MBA in assessment, as it is no where related to Software Engineering profile and also planning to skip my consultant work ex, which is data analytics in essence.


That makes me jobless (as in application) from Apr 2015 onwards, nothing to show what i did during and post MBA to ACS.

Will this hamper my assessment in any possible manner??

I just want my Btech (IT) to be considered as ICT major, rest i am barely scrapping through suitability criteria of 24 months in that case. I am not looking for 5 points from my work ex.

Kindly help. Please!!!

Thanks.


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I want to file ACS on my own. can someone please redirect me to the right place as to which documents are required and how it needs to be done(format)


Regards,
Sudesh


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Applied on my own


Hi Raghu,

I want to apply acs on my own too. can you please redirect me to the right place ?

Regards,
Sudesh


----------



## AV0209 (Feb 22, 2017)

AV0209 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please bear with me on this urgent post-
> 
> ...




Anyone? Please guide if known any such case!!
Thanks.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

I think it would not hamper any thing with Acs. They would just evaluate what you would provide to them. But the 27 months experience would not give u any experience points as acs already deducts 2 years from btech if it is in cs/it.


----------



## AV0209 (Feb 22, 2017)

baruazone said:


> I think it would not hamper any thing with Acs. They would just evaluate what you would provide to them. But the 27 months experience would not give u any experience points as acs already deducts 2 years from btech if it is in cs/it.



Thanks baruazone.

I am filing my ACS as planned. Within rules i should be safe.


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

For claiming Partner points under 190 CSOL.
How much years of exp needs to be validated by ACS.

e.g My wife is having 3.5yrs of exp in IT Sales, but her education is in ECE.
For primary application normally ACS deducts 4yrs of exp in such cases.

So If we file ACS for her , she would virtually get 0 yrs (-ve) of exp does that mean I can not claim 5 points for her.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I have done MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA from Kuruskshetra university and experience of 10 year in software development. Going to apply in 261313 category. How much experience ACS will deduct out of my 10 year of experience?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have done MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA from Kuruskshetra university and experience of 10 year in software development. Going to apply in 261313 category. How much experience ACS will deduct out of my 10 year of experience?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Minor correction on my above post.

I have done 1 year of PGDCA and then MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA from Kuruskshetra university. I am going to provide all these education transcripts and degree in ACS and I have experience of 10 year in software development. Going to apply in 261313 category. How much experience ACS will deduct out of my 10 year of experience?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sundar1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

*ACS Filling Help*

Hi All,

Primary Applicant: Software Engineer (261313)
Age: 30
Degree: B.Tech (I.T)
Professional Experience: 8.5 Years in IT
VISA Subclass: 189 

I am planning to file ACS Skill Assessment on my own. I have worked in 3 companies and have Joining and Relieving letters from the first 2 companies and currently working in the 3rd company.

My relieving letters are not containing Whether my work type is Full Time/Part time and Roles and Responsibilities. 

What should be done in my case.

I am basically looking for some guidance from those who have received +ve results from ACS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nadiakhalid2 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello i have received positive assessment from ACS today though they deduct four years of my experience due to insufficient details and just give me 6 years positive assessment. I have two queries and would really appreciate if somebody can answer them:
1. How many years of work experience are required to have enough scores?
2. In the assessment, ACS has written wrong dates (Dec 2016 instead of Dec 2010). what should i do?

Thanks


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

I have submitted my ACS on 25th Dec. Application is Just in submitted stage because of holiday time. I hope they started working today.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

knagalla said:


> I have submitted my ACS on 25th Dec. Application is Just in submitted stage because of holiday time. I hope they started working today.


COuld you let us know for which ANZSCO code you have filed ACS?


----------

